# Giving blood and cycling



## mr brambles (13 Feb 2012)

I'm about to give blood today for the second time, first time was years ago before I started cycling, and I was wondering will I be ok to do my 15 mile commute tomorrow?


----------



## BrumJim (13 Feb 2012)

In my experience, no problem at all.
Although probably a good idea to take it reasonably easy, i.e. don't go for a PB.


----------



## Pottsy (13 Feb 2012)

Just make sure you hydrate well and eat well afterwards. It's never stopped me doing anything the day after or even after a few hours. Take it easy though, don't go for a record time.


----------



## Pottsy (13 Feb 2012)

Great minds...


----------



## Banjo (13 Feb 2012)

I usually cycle into town to give blood then cycle home after. I never seem to get any ill effect. I know some people get a bit light headed for an hour or two after but the following day you will be fine.


----------



## mr brambles (13 Feb 2012)

Thats fantastic, I try to take it easy anyway cos is a still a fat git, but my new bike says different, she wants to be ridden hard


----------



## citybabe (13 Feb 2012)

I've always been OK........as everybody says just take it easy


----------



## summerdays (13 Feb 2012)

I doubt I would but then giving blood (even the sample I gave today) makes me feel light headed. Do you need to cycle immediately after or is it a lunchtime donation?


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Feb 2012)

I donated my 56th pint a couple of weeks ago, went back to work, got changed and, rode home. Just took my time and didn't over do it


----------



## palinurus (13 Feb 2012)

I used to donate near work and then ride home after, taking it easy. Now I tend to book an appointment near home and walk- I always ride in next day though and steady commuting feels no different for me after giving.

It doesn't do my time-trial times any good though, I reckon it takes me three weeks to get back to normal.


----------



## marshmella (13 Feb 2012)

As most have said eat and drink properly before and after and just take your time on the ride.


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Feb 2012)

PS: things have changed quite a lot over the past few years, mostly for the better, and when I went the other week they said we'll soon be donating in chairs as opposed to lying down


----------



## jefmcg (13 Feb 2012)

So the three things to worry about are the drop in blood volume - but your body will replace that quickly if you continue to hydrate, the loss of red blood cells - which take a few weeks to replace (It's sort of the opposite of blood doping), and bleeding from the needle site.

So try to avoid dumbbell curls with the bike, and don't try to measure your V02 max in the week following.

No harm in hydrating well before the donation, I personally can't manage a full donation unless I have plenty to drink before hand. It just sort of dries up ... it's very embarrassing.


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Feb 2012)

They encourage you to drink water at the sessions as well now. They have water and juice and keep on asking if you've drank enough. You have to have eaten properly too, the refused Mrs S last time because she'd had no dinner.


----------



## BrumJim (14 Feb 2012)

Always ride home immediately after giving. Never had any problems before. Except:

Had problems last time when donating (started bleeding again) and then rode a hill up to the card shop flat-out, and felt a bit light-headed and queasy in the evening. I guess I won't be doing that again!


----------



## mr brambles (14 Feb 2012)

Thanks for advice guys, it went well last night didnt even feel dizzy afterwards, I gave SWMBO a fright when donating, we were in mid conversation and thought it would be funny to have a blank look on my face then 'pass out'. The look on her face was priceless.

This mornings ride was at a slighly slower pace but i felt fine.


----------



## Katherine (18 Jun 2018)

I was going to post a new thread about cycling after giving blood. Then I did a quick search... 

The previous answers are helpful. 
I'm giving blood at the end of next week after only giving once in my early 20s. I was wondering about cycling earlier in the day and or the next day.

I signed up after the campaign for short supplies back in March and this was the first appointment for the local donor sessions.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jun 2018)

As has been said. Take it steady, and maybe wait slightly longer than the 10 minutes tea drinking/biscuit eating time.
I used to ride several miles to and from my appointments, when I could get one.
I've almost given up trying around here. Always full on my shifted days off.


----------



## MartinQ (18 Jun 2018)

Katherine said:


> I was going to post a new thread about cycling after giving blood. Then I did a quick search...
> 
> The previous answers are helpful.
> I'm giving blood at the end of next week after only giving once in my early 20s. I was wondering about cycling earlier in the day and or the next day.
> ...



Abuse the free biscuits :-)


----------



## Donger (18 Jun 2018)

67 donations so far ... so by my reckoning that's 201 free custard creams and 134 free drinks. I always find I'm fine for a gentle ride the next day. I wouldn't even think of doing an audax or a hilly ride, and I would make sure I drink loads. What I have found is that my stamina dips a bit for the next week or two, leaving me struggling to keep up with my mates towards the end of club rides. Your body makes up for the loss of fluid within 24 hours, but it takes a fortnight to a month to build up your red blood cell count back to its normal level. I always try to schedule my donor sessions for at least 2 to 3 weeks before any audaxes or Metric Century-a-Month Challenge rides that I have planned. Doing that, I have always fully recovered my stamina just in time.


----------



## jefmcg (18 Jun 2018)

Katherine said:


> I'm giving blood at the end of next week after only giving once in my early 20s. I was wondering about cycling earlier in the day and or the next day.


Cycle happily in the morning. Just make sure you are well hydrated - as I mentioned above, I have to drink a couple of pints to give a decent donation - so I guess I am mostly donating water.

I wouldn't *commit* to cycling the next day. See how you feel, and don't push yourself if you decide to do it, and if it's hot be very careful. Fainting is a possibility, and that could be catastrophic on a bike.

I've found I bounce back well, and happily make appointments that require a 40km round trip. I do though, overstay my welcome in the refreshment area and abuse the biscuits, as described. I didn't do it when I first came back, after a long absence - though I was a regular donor, giving monthly plasma donations for a few years, apparently Melbourne's primary source of tetanus antibodies for a while <shudder>

amusing (well, to me) fact: I can't spell donor. Before I fixed, I was calling my self a kebab (doner)

Edit: I also can't spell tetanus


----------

